

Acai Berry company allegedly pulled in $40 mil last year - freejoe76
http://www.denverpost.com/ci_14709723

======
johnl
I put promotions like this under the infomercial category. Surprisingly,
that's what a good one can pull in.

~~~
babycakes
Sometimes they don't even bother having you sign up. I had a bottle of this
crap show up in my mailbox about a year ago indicating that I had two weeks to
cancel my subscription before they started charging me. However, I had never
even heard of them before, and I certainly didn't order them.

I changed my credit card numbers, just in case they had somehow hijacked the
numbers from an online store. (I know I could have disputed any charges, but
it's easier to avoid them in the first place, as far as I'm concerned.) Just
for kicks, I went to a public phone to call them and see what kind of scam
they were running. When I called them, the automated system said to enter your
16-digit credit card number to reference your order. /facepalm At this point,
I figured it was time to get the authorities involved.

I contacted the California Attorney General's office, and they have apparently
seen a spike in this sort of scam. I wrote a letter back to the company
telling them to fsck off with a copy of the letters and responses from the
Attorney General's office. Thankfully, I've had no further contact.

